# Foxes on the lawn



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

The scruffy one is a vixen and she's been around the area for a while. I'm hoping to target her for a dose of ivermectin for mange. But yesterday she turned up in the garden with her fella  Pic taken through kitchen window.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Gosh he is stunning, I am envious hehe!:flrt:
Hope you manage to treat her for mange.
-
Elina


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Beautiful pic, lucky you having them in your garden. Hope you manage to treat the vixen


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I love foxes, definately my favourite British mammal! I wish we had them visit our garden!


----------



## ames09 (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow he's a stunning boy <3


----------



## goldwell (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice photo.


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

Lovely, Fox's are my most favourite animal ever. So beautiful


----------



## KevA (May 26, 2010)

Lovely to look at, i have a few pop by now and then, but at 3 in the morning when they have a nice chat with each other my love for them soon gets forgotten  noisy b*gg*rs!


----------



## Knottyedge (Jan 21, 2011)

love the photo


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Such lovely animals :no1:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Awesome pics!

No one will believe that a fox approached me and the dog making loud and pretty weird noises....


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I can well believe it Bobby, the foxes are pretty bold round here.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

garlicpickle said:


> I can well believe it Bobby, the foxes are pretty bold round here.


It came close enough that the dog could have got it if I never seen it first....pretty bold for a fox to approach a seven stone greyhound....he'd have loved nothing more than to eat it! :lol2:


----------

